# Wiring electric winch



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just added a small Powewinch to my Ranger Banshee trailer. I ran the hot wire from the battery (with an in line breaker, I think it was 30 or 40 amp), to the back of the vehicle. Then a shorter wire grounded to the frame. both to a two prong plug ( heavy duty ATV plug). Then made up a short harness with the other end of the ATV plug and the plug that goes into the powerwinch. Works well. I bought the wire at west marine Note: This was how I wired my second vehicle - the first one was done with the wiring that came with the powerwinch.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Did you have problems with the wire that came with the first one? I was thinking of replacing the wire to the factory seven prong so I would only have one plug to deal with but I am leaning your way. How hard is it to plug in two?  Thanks Geo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Once installed, lock or weld that new winch to the trailer frame/post, or you wont have it long.  

You saw how easy it was to bolt on, that's how easy it is to remove. :'(


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Brett, I remember hearing about them growing legs. I dont know what I will use to secure it, maybe tack the threads and nut


----------

